# Gruphotel Novelty TS Salou, Spain



## kpitch (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We are making a trip to Spain next June, and just booked a week at the Gruphotel Novelty in Salou approximately 70 miles south of  Barcelona.  Did we make a good decision?  There are no reviews and making an exchange without review information is scary to us.  We will fly into Barcelona and hope to take a train to Salou and avoid renting a car.  Is anyone familiar with this TS and the Salou area?  Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Kathy


----------

